# Blues



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Does their blood line trace back to weimaraner? 
*
Weimaraner*









*Blue APBT*


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't think(I might be wrong). Just because one dog breed looks like another doesn't mean that that. :woof:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Doubtful. I don't know much about Weims, but I think that the APBT is an older breed. Blue is just a dilution gene. It exists in many breeds. You could show a blue Great Dane puppy, or a blue Greyhound puppy in comparison just as easily.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> Doubtful. I don't know much about Weims, but I think that the APBT is an older breed. Blue is just a dilution gene. It exists in many breeds. You could show a blue Great Dane puppy, or a blue Greyhound puppy in comparison just as easily.


i agree with that


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Blue is a dilute that comes from black. Any breed that has black can have blues.

This is also why blue bred to blue over and over makes a lighter washed out blue, while adding black back in will deepin up your blue color.


Also blue has nothing to do with bloodlines.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the rumor was that wemeraner[sp] was added to the ruffian strain of staff,i have to believe its a lie,blue can be traced back to the 1800's in the blue Paul dog of Scotland if you believe that the "Paul" was a breed that went into the creation of the apbt,and theres no evidence saying it didnt' so....
I believe the majority of blue dogs,the vast majority,meaning 95% and up come from amstaff breedings,and if you trace your blue dogs pedigree back it will go to amstaffs as well.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah my blue dog goes back to amstaff about 6 generations back and is all amstaff back 26 generations or thats as far as i can track him so you would be right i think.


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

There is evidence of blue pitbulls dating back to before 1900. As far as I know it's a genetic flaw or mutation like the OFRN. Not to say that there aren't any mixedbred blue dogs out there but alot of old schoolers make up stories about blue dogs to discredit them. Blue dogs weren't match dogs and to them anything that wasn't or isn't match quality isn't a pitbull.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well i did some reasearch on blue match dogs and there were some great blue ones. the blue pits make great catch dogs and are very sporty and athletic or at least all mine are. and every one i have ever known have been. now i have seen some bad eggs online so who knows whats out there but a am staff is just as game as any thing else. don't fool your self


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> well i did some reasearch on blue match dogs and there were some great blue ones. the blue pits make great catch dogs and are very sporty and athletic or at least all mine are. and every one i have ever known have been. now i have seen some bad eggs online so who knows whats out there but a am staff is just as game as any thing else. don't fool your self


To old schoolers they are basically in the same catagory more or less as the OFRN. Too pretty for the owners to want to match them (back in the day ofcourse). Like the OFRN there are some good match quality dogs but overall and consistently they don't stack up to traditional lines as far as game production goes. OFRN has a more match quality past than the Blues do though. Blues make excellent catch dogs as do OFRN:cheers:.

An Am Staff is just as game as anything else *other than an APBT*. You can only test gameness one way. I don't see Am Staffs being game tested these days and there would be absolutely no reason to.

Let's not go off subject with this though.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

What i was saying is to people that have blue dogs is that just because your dog is blue does not mean its not going to be dog aggressive, and it does not matter what color your pit is it is still a dog with game in its lineage. so be on your toes with any color pit. thats all.


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> What i was saying is to people that have blue dogs is that just because your dog is blue does not mean its not going to be dog aggressive, and it does not matter what color your pit is it is still a dog with game in its lineage. so be on your toes with any color pit. thats all.


Very True:cheers:


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Doubtful. I don't know much about Weims, but I think that the APBT is an older breed. Blue is just a dilution gene. It exists in many breeds. You could show a blue Great Dane puppy, or a blue Greyhound puppy in comparison just as easily.


i agree plus puppies look like puppies they are all cute and crudely and look the same


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

One things for certain,many of the greatest dogs in this breeds history were red nosed dogs,from centipede to dibo to mayday,i mean theres a long list of red nose ch and grch pit dogs,some pure ofrn some just steaming from there ancestors but it is rather prestigious line of dogs,at least back in the good ol' days.
The same can not be said of blue coated dogs as there was not a family of blue pit dogs other than ''blue Paul's'' who were just bull and terriers and never made it to the states in a pure form,as well most of them stem from amstaff breedings via Tudors black jack blood and corvino stuff,both lines played a big role in the creation of the staff,black jack blood was used to found the ruffian strain of staff and corvino was directly involved in the amstaffs creation i believe,as well he had the Colorado imp dog that the story many of us have read up on is about,a blue dog that was matched against a lightner dog that was red way back in the 30's i believe.Its said if that match went a different way there may have been a line of blue game dogs that was successful,who knows.
In the modern day a lady was matching blue pitterstaffs with varying degrees of success depending on who you ask.


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

Not to go off topic but Dibo and Mayday were not OFRN nor red nosed.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

dibo was a red dog that went right back to lightner,check his pedigree.
mayday was a black nosed red coated dog,which makes you right on that one.
But one cant dicount the red =boy line of dogs aswell,my point being that reddogs have always been around and done well in the box,blue dogs not really at all,theres no comparison.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [9] :: TUDOR'S DIBO (3XW)
[best looking male of all time}?
and what about all those red hollingsworth dogs?


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

cane76 said:


> dibo was a red dog that went right back to lightner,check his pedigree.
> mayday was a black nosed red coated dog,which makes you right on that one.
> But one cant dicount the red =boy line of dogs aswell,my point being that reddogs have always been around and done well in the box,blue dogs not really at all,theres no comparison.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [9] :: TUDOR'S DIBO (3XW)
> ...


Never discounted any red nose line. I use to use them all the time! I was speaking in general as far as OFRN compared to other classic lines. Dibo and Mayday were both red dogs but they weren't red nosed nor OFRN. Patrick's blood is a good example of great classic old time OFRN dogs. So is Norrod's and Clouse but I think we are derailing some one's thread... :s


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

nope,the thread is evolving.


----------

